# Hot IMAF (JD) Phili Seminar News!!!



## Guro Harold (Feb 6, 2002)

Just got word that JD has invited Grand Tuhon Chris Sayoc to demo some of his knife system at the Modern Arnis Phili Seminar (2/8 - 2/10).


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2002)

Additional info. here:



> Single Baton
> Double Baton
> Special Knife Classes
> Ground Finishing
> Locks-Take-Downs-Submission Holds



The submission holds seems new unless I misunderstand how the term is being used.



> The Professors art will live on with your
> continued support!!


----------



## Icepick (Feb 7, 2002)

Jeff has taught the "groundfighting" portion of Modern Arnis at the last several camps I went to.  Unless he is expanding in this area, it usually consists of your opponent on the ground, with you breaking his arm in a variety of ways.  I understand that Jeff has done BJJ, so he may be incorporating more of it.  

Personally, I've found some of these locks very difficult against a resisting opponent in a grappling context.  I cannot judge their effectiveness as a follow up to a solid strike, but I believe that "softening" would be necessary.  

Palusut, 
Is Jeff now teaching groundfighting beyond the various standing armbars, palm wristlock to the ground, and the "carnival ride"?  Is he teaching any defenses from the ground?

Ground finishing is a pretty accurate term for what Professor taught.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Just got word that JD has invited Grand Tuhon Chris Sayoc to demo some of his knife system at the Modern Arnis Phili Seminar (2/8 - 2/10). *



This could be a Good-Bad move. Jeff needs to bring more positive attention to his group. Adding Chris Sayoc and Max Pallen to the camps will do that.

The bad part of this stategy is that they will probably over shadow him.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi IcePick,

I cannot answer what type of groundfighting that JD is teaching currently because I have not attended a seminar with JD since the passing of the Professor.

Palusut


----------



## Icepick (Feb 7, 2002)

Are you going?  Michael Bates runs a good show out there in Philly.  He's always treated me very well.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi IcePick,

Being able to see Chris Sayoc and another un-said Sayoc/Kali Master in action is very enticing but I have other commitments that Saturday that would prevent me from being there for now.

Palusut


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *
> 
> This could be a Good-Bad move. Jeff needs to bring more positive attention to his group. Adding Chris Sayoc and Max Pallen to the camps will do that.
> ...



Personally, I would go to see Tuhon Sayoc, and leave after that.  My FCS guros tell me Sayoc is simply amazing with a blade and with his sensitivity.  The amount of knowledge Sayoc Kali instructors are required to have is impressive.  I bet some know more about the human circulatory system than many doctors.

Cthulhu


----------

